# Want Bag Appeal? Curing Matters



## roxistar (Oct 16, 2008)

Cash cropper? Personal user that wants to show off their harvest? Want your bud to have bag appeal? Then PROPER curing is a must. Along with curing it is also necessary to manicure and dry your buds properly too. Proper manicuring, drying and curing will get you the most out of your weed. Not only does it make the nugs look, taste, and smell better; it makes them more potent. 

Think of this: As a grower you spent months of your time, a good sum of money to grow sinsemilla with great genetics, a high THC content, and a fantastic high and in the end it looks, tastes, and smokes like shit; yeah it's gets you high but don't you want it to LOOK like it will get you high. Remember too that properly dried and cured buds are more potent too. Proper drying and curing is a must if you are looking to cash in. I don't know about you but I won't pay top dollar for something that just looks like uncompressed or unbricked mids, tastes and smells like hay or leaves, and is harsh as hell to smoke.

Now think about yourself as a buyer. Is there nothing worse than a grower who's bud is still wet? You have to pay $50-60 for a 1/8th and you have to leave it out overnight to dry because it won't burn right. You get up in the morning and it weighs 2.5 grams now instead of the 3.5 that you paid for. Do you like paying for moisture? I don't. Do you like smoking weed that tastes like hay or leaves? I don't. Do you want the weed you buy to look and smell DANK? I do. Nothing worse than greedy growers who can't wait 2 more weeks to cash in! You don't want that reputation do you?

Here's the steps I was taught by an experienced grower, I have been doing this everytime for quite a few years.

Step 1: Rough Manicuring. You'll want to remove fan leaves and larger leaves in the bud before you start drying. You can throw them out or save them to make hash. Be sure to leave the small inner leaves though.
EX: My rule of thumb is if I can see the leaves' stem, it gets cut. Leaves with green arrows get cut, leaves with red arrows stay.
 
Green Go, Red Stay

Green Go, Red Stay

Step 2: Slow drying. Drying your buds properly means drying them slowly but not so slowly that mold develops. Drying should be done is a *COOL*, *DARK* place with *plently of ventilation* and *low humidity*. Ideal drying conditions are temperatures between 60-70 degrees F and humidity below 60%. A fan is a great way to have good air circulation but you don't want the fan/s to blow directly on the buds, this will cause them to dry too fast or cause the outside to become extremely dry and brittle while the inside is still too moist. Buds dried too fast tend to taste like leaves or grass, and smoke harsh.

The best way to dry is to hang the colas and large buds upside down on a line by their stems. Your smaller buds or buds without longer stems can be laid out on a drying screen. Be sure to check them daily for any signs of mold or other problems. When the tips of the buds feel crisp to the touch you will want to remove the from the stems. This is the point at which you'll want to finish trimming or manicuring you buds. Take off all big and medium leaves if you haven't already, trim the larger inner leaves as close to the bud as you can. Really small leaves can stay.

Red stays, Green gets trimmed.

Step 3: The next step after your buds trimmed up nicely is the second step of the slow drying process. Brown paper bags. Grocery bags are fine. Put the buds that are crisp on the tips into the bags, I make sure the buds I put in aren't stacked more than 2-3 inches high off the bottom. If you put too many buds in you won't get enough air circulation, which could cause mold. Another reason not to layer too many is that your buds weigh more since they are still somewhat moist, this will cause the buds at or near the bottom to compress. You can leave the bags open at this point so they are getting fresh air; some people prefer to close the bags and punch holes in them. Whichever you choose, be sure to rotate them every day. After the first 2-3 days you can close the bags, you should still check daily. The bags absorb excess moisture and allow the buds to dry very evenly. The amount of time depends on the conditions in your area and the density of youe buds. Extremely dense buds will take much longer than light wispy, airy buds. Just check them everyday.

Step 4: Once your buds are dry, they are ready to be cured. Curing is what gives your buds the DANK smell and taste. It also evens out the coloring, "brings out the crystals", and makes your smoke smoother. Loosely fill Mason jars with the buds and put the lids on tightly. You should open the jars once daily and rearrange the buds for the first 7 days. After that it is only necessary to open the jars daily. Curing should be at least 2 weeks. Some strains can take up to 2 months to completely cure. But as a rule of thumb, 2 weeks should give you primo looking, smelling, tasting, and potent DANK buds.


Here are some pictures of some Jack Herer nugs, all pictures are the same strain, same mother plant, grown by the same grower, in the same room. 


Uncured Jack Herer

Uncured Jack Herer

Cured Jack Herer (2.5 weeks)

Cured JAck Herer (2.5 weeks)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 16, 2008)

good post, thanks.. +rep


----------



## Bagelthief (Oct 16, 2008)

well said. +rep4u


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 16, 2008)

Good stuff. +Rep


----------



## roxistar (Oct 16, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> good post, thanks.. +rep





Bagelthief said:


> well said. +rep4u





BRSkunk said:


> Good stuff. +Rep


 
Thanks all!! Seems like this question is asked ALOT. So I figured WTH, I'll type up a post with the steps I follow.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 16, 2008)

You say that bud dried too fast tends to taste like.... well this is the case with ALL bud for the most part. it's the curing process that changes this.


----------



## smppro (Oct 16, 2008)

I really thought i was going to find something in there i didnt agree with but it was right on, great post


----------



## smokeh (Oct 16, 2008)

ive never done step 3. probably never bother either.

i agree thou. i do the rest of the steps. drying and curing. i like people to say to my main friend who sells it on "can u get any more of that stuff, it was brilliant"

someone told me my last harvest "that stuff was good, i was still baked in the morning"

that gave me a smile and i then wouldnt do anything different. no way could i go from smoking and selling un dried, un cured bud.


----------



## twosaws (Oct 17, 2008)

roxistar what if i didn't put them in the paper bag after hanging them up didn't know about it, just went strate to the jar can i back up and put them in the bag? they been in the jar for 4 days


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 17, 2008)

great post just how i do it
REP+


----------



## roxistar (Oct 17, 2008)

twosaws said:


> roxistar what if i didn't put them in the paper bag after hanging them up didn't know about it, just went strate to the jar can i back up and put them in the bag? they been in the jar for 4 days


 
Some people don't use the bags, they go right to the jar. I perfer doing both the hanging and bagging for slower, more even drying. You should be fine as long as it didn't dry too fast or the opposite; it isn't dry enough when you jar it. The latter is what usually happens to first time growers. Just make sure to check them everyday, even twice a day for mold, make sure to re-arrange the buds in the jars daily and to open them for proper air exchange.


----------



## happyface (Oct 17, 2008)

yup man pretty awesome...thanks bro+rep


----------



## JUSTWANNAGETHIGH (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanx for the help! Drying and Curing for my first time right now and they still smell a little grassy.


----------



## happyface (Oct 18, 2008)

ay man you say some strains can be cured in 2 weeks.that jack looks great after 2 weeks.well i have wte widow and masterkush.......do you know if these strains have fast curing time?


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 18, 2008)

i don't hang stuff... i just break it into the nug sized buds and place immediately in brown paper lunch sacks... leaving these open and 'turning' the buds for a couple days. i place these sacks on a wire shelf for better air circulation. after a couple days i close the bags and place them right next to eachother. after a couple more days i stack them sideways up to 4 or 5 bags high. each day, though, i open the sacks and 'turn' the buds bringing the damper ones to the outer sides of the sack. my goal is to make the drying take 7 days. if any of the small sacks develop mold you finish drying that particular sack quickly ... and then a little dryer still. When they are dry enough to smoke well and no longer concerned for mold the buds are placed immediately into 1 oz. plastic sandwich bags. i would guess that they can finish curing in these bags about as well as in mason jars.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 18, 2008)

DaGambler said:


> i don't hang stuff... i just break it into the nug sized buds and place immediately in brown paper lunch sacks... leaving these open and 'turning' the buds for a couple days. i place these sacks on a wire shelf for better air circulation. after a couple days i close the bags and place them right next to eachother. after a couple more days i stack them sideways up to 4 or 5 bags high. each day, though, i open the sacks and 'turn' the buds bringing the damper ones to the outer sides of the sack. my goal is to make the drying take 7 days. if any of the small sacks develop mold you finish drying that particular sack quickly ... and then a little dryer still. When they are dry enough to smoke well and no longer concerned for mold the buds are placed immediately into 1 oz. plastic sandwich bags. i would guess that they can finish curing in these bags about as well as in mason jars.


 plastic sandwich bads are not air tight and wont give a good cure. the best ive found are glass jars with the rubber ring for a good seal.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 18, 2008)

smoke and coke said:


> plastic sandwich bads are not air tight and wont give a good cure. the best ive found are glass jars with the rubber ring for a good seal.


^^Exactly!! Mason jars are the best thing to use. The idea is to deprive the buds of oxygen.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 18, 2008)

i cant wait to try this on my buds! 
i fucked this part up on my first harvest..buds came out crunchy/cripsy on the outside.
yours pics really show how curing makes all the difference. some fine looking nugs

ive got some buds that seem dense as hell..this means they will need to stay in the paper bag longer? and how long should you burp your jars for?


----------



## twosaws (Oct 18, 2008)

when will i know there done curing and does the grassy smell go away i have g 13 well thats what it is supposed to be probably not [dam seed bank]


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Roxi, what if I hang dried them and trimmed like you said, but 4 days into hang drying them they were a little too dry, would you go straight to the jars for curing? Some of the buds were crumbling they where so dry, and some were not. So I placed them all in jars to even out the moisture and open the jars in 12 hours, and they were still dry, but evenly slightly more moist. But not sweating at all.


----------



## vps (Oct 18, 2008)

I only trimmed mine once and I think I trimmed a little close, didn't do the bags, they didn't get all crystally but they are sticky, well, some of it is. I grew several different kinds and some will not be repeated.
This was my first grow so, I'm a learnin.
I will be saving these instructions
Vannette


----------



## roxistar (Oct 18, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> i cant wait to try this on my buds!
> i fucked this part up on my first harvest..buds came out crunchy/cripsy on the outside.
> yours pics really show how curing makes all the difference. some fine looking nugs
> 
> ive got some buds that seem dense as hell..this means they will need to stay in the paper bag longer? and how long should you burp your jars for?


Yeah, the denser you buds are the longer the whole drying process wil take. With really dense buds it is important to watch very closely for mold. Check those dense buds 2-3X a day once they are bagged, even after you jar them make sure to check them a little more often. We got some cutting of Afghani #1 and they made some ULTRA dense nugs; they took about 8-12 days longer than the Jack Herer nugs in my pics earlier in this thread did. Here is a picture of the 'ghani. The first two pics are the same nug, perfectly dried and cured; 5 grams. The third picture is that same nug with a few smaller ones, I believe together they were 8 or 9 grams. Desnser nugs will definitely take longer.










twosaws said:


> when will i know there done curing and does the grassy smell go away i have g 13 well thats what it is supposed to be probably not [dam seed bank]


Your buds should start to smell like, well bud again over the first 7-14 days in the jar. They will slowly lose the grassy smell over time. There is no specific amount of time, you'll notice that they start to look and smell better. Leaving them longer won't hurt them. 



DeweyKox said:


> Hey Roxi, what if I hang dried them and trimmed like you said, but 4 days into hang drying them they were a little too dry, would you go straight to the jars for curing? Some of the buds were crumbling they where so dry, and some were not. So I placed them all in jars to even out the moisture and open the jars in 12 hours, and they were still dry, but evenly slightly more moist. But not sweating at all.


Some people choose to skip the bags, if you have that's fine. The bags essentially accomplish the same thing as you are doing know with the jars, it allows moisture from the inside of the bud to escape and be reabsorbed into the outer parts making for more even drying. The reason myself and some others choose to use the bags is because they do absorb excess moisture rather than holding it in and it's a dark area, that allows the products of photosynthesis to break down quicker. Since you have already went to the jars, I would leave them. Be sure to check 2X daily to ensure that no mold is growing since moisture can't escape.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 18, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Hey Roxi, what if I hang dried them and trimmed like you said, but 4 days into hang drying them they were a little too dry, would you go straight to the jars for curing? Some of the buds were crumbling they where so dry, and some were not. So I placed them all in jars to even out the moisture and open the jars in 12 hours, and they were still dry, but evenly slightly more moist. But not sweating at all.


hey dewey this is an idea. not saying to do it but consider this and maybe someone will correct me if im wrong.
my first dry this year was middle of summer and they were very dry after 3 days. i put in paper bags for 2 days to help even the moisture but the bags may have made it a little worse due that they absorbed more moisture. anyway i put them into jars and checked them twice a day and rearranged the bud once a day. after a couple of weeks i found out i had hay not happy again.

so i took beer bottle caps with a small wad of paper towel in it dampened it not dripping and a small piece of scoth tape wrapped around it to keep paper towel in it but not sealed so the paper could still release its moisture. set them inside my jars and sealed. changed every day and after about 3 times the buds were not so crumbly anymore and it burns and tastes much better than the hay. just make sure not to go too moist due to mold.

but i also read a post on here somewhere and not sure if its true but the post said that you can remoisten the buds but they will not cure anymore.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea some good tip homie, +rep


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome tutorial. Although I only do the paper bag step if the buds are really dense...I find it really unnessacary otherwise.


----------



## Grendal420 (Oct 18, 2008)

Lately the peeps around here arent buying as much cuz it lasts longer?? Good or Bad??


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 18, 2008)

hey roxi, very nice post. Whats the normal total time span in each stage? and what happens if you do find mold on your buds?


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how to cure larger crops? I can't imagine bagging and jaring like say 150 lbs of weed.
How do the larger growers cure their dope? Or should I start a new thread with this hypothetical question?


----------



## twosaws (Oct 19, 2008)

ya how do you tell if it is sweeting? i dont think mine are and what about the grassy smell does it go away mine been in the jar for 4 or 5 days


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice post.

+ Rep


----------



## twosaws (Oct 19, 2008)

ha what if your buds in the jar don't seem to be sweating what can you do they been in the jar for about 4 days is it too late for curing?


----------



## roxistar (Oct 20, 2008)

twosaws said:


> ha what if your buds in the jar don't seem to be sweating what can you do they been in the jar for about 4 days is it too late for curing?


 
You have them in the jar now then you are in the curing process. Leave them there, just open them daily for air exchange.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 20, 2008)

twosaws said:


> ha what if your buds in the jar don't seem to be sweating what can you do they been in the jar for about 4 days is it too late for curing?


The buds in the jar need to be at least slightly moist or nothing is really happening. If you over dried them during the hang, you may be able to activate cure by adding a few fresh pot leaves to the jar for 12-24 hours, then cure as prescribed, ie:mostly closed jar, breathed daily at least once.
Some report success by simply misting the dried buds, then placing them back in the jar(s) and finishing as planned.

Not sure what you mean by "too late for curing" but there's no time limit on how long a grower can cure. Mine take about a month, after jarring, to reduce to the 10-15% humidity desired in the finished product.


----------



## happyface (Oct 20, 2008)

Ay I just wanted to ask a question. After drying wen you start curing. WhERE SHOULD YOU STORE IT. In the fridge? Or is that after curing. I have them in my clothes drawer.


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 20, 2008)

One thing I have done when I think the pot is on the verge of being done but still has a little more moisture then I like is to use the real canning jar lids and leave the lid part out of the center. I use a piece of newspaper and screw the threaded part of the lid down on top so as to keep dirt and dust out of my jar. It helps to make sure you do not have a moisture build up inside your jar. You can do this from day one after jarring the pot. It works for me anyway. I have not had mold since starting to do this and the bud comes out tasting and looking GREAT! It is just a little safer if you have a concern about jarring too early.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool, dark cure storage, IMO. 
And after that, I bought one of these and it works great. Suck all the air out and re-seals jars. Simple. 
sealer


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 20, 2008)

great post


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 20, 2008)

I have stored them in baggies in my freezer, in jars in my freezer. This works fine and keeps things nice and fresh. No worries about mold, but if you handle it, you will break off the trics so let it defrost first. Same with the fridge. 
I have also kept them sealed in jars in a dark place. This works too as long as you have them dried well. Some moisture, im my opinion, makes the refer taste better and I also think I get a better buzz then on crispy dried. If it still has just a little moisture, it will continue to cure for awhile too making it taste even better. But if you are a little too moist, moldy smelly pot is the result.
If you are not sure how moist is too moist, keep it in the freezer when you are done until you do know how much is too much. Just don't loose a whole jar of smoke finding out the limits of hydration.
Good Luck on your grow! May each successive grow be larger and sweeter then the last.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 20, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't freeze anything that wasn't going to be processed into hash or something requiring really dry bud. I know folks do it, but have always felt it dries the weed too much, at least for my taste. Of course, it'd be preferable to mold, if a grower is too busy (or lame) to ensure his harvest is safe in storage.


----------



## happyface (Oct 20, 2008)

so cure in the fridge OR NOT???????


----------



## roxistar (Oct 20, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> Personally, I wouldn't freeze anything that wasn't going to be processed into hash or something requiring really dry bud. I know folks do it, but have always felt it dries the weed too much, at least for my taste. Of course, it'd be preferable to mold, if a grower is too busy (or lame) to ensure his harvest is safe in storage.


MrFishy is right. Ever hear of freeze drying? Putting your buds in the freezer is likely to dehydrate them severely, good smokable weed shuould have a small amount of moisture in it or it should be be allowed to very SLOWLY dry in jars. Freezing your buds will make to TOO dry.



happyface said:


> so cure in the fridge OR NOT???????


*NOT!!!* Once your buds are in the jars to cure they should be left in an area that is cool (*60-70 degrees F*) and dark. You should never store your weed, whether it's drying, curing, or simply being stored anywhere it can be exposed to extreme temperatures (room temp between 60-70 is perfect) or anywhere it will be exposed to excessive sunlight; in fact the best place is somewhere dark like a closet or drawer.


----------



## happyface (Oct 20, 2008)

roxistar said:


> MrFishy is right. Ever hear of freeze drying? Putting your buds in the freezer is likely to dehydrate them severely, good smokable weed shuould have a small amount of moisture in it or it should be be allowed to very SLOWLY dry in jars. Freezing your buds will make to TOO dry.
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT!!!* Once your buds are in the jars to cure they should be left in an area that is cool (*60-70 degrees F*) and dark. You should never store your weed, whether it's drying, curing, or simply being stored anywhere it can be exposed to extreme temperatures (room temp between 60-70 is perfect) or anywhere it will be exposed to excessive sunlight; in fact the best place is somewhere dark like a closet or drawer.


Cool thanks bro.


----------



## twosaws (Oct 20, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> The buds in the jar need to be at least slightly moist or nothing is really happening. If you over dried them during the hang, you may be able to activate cure by adding a few fresh pot leaves to the jar for 12-24 hours, then cure as prescribed, ie:mostly closed jar, breathed daily at least once.
> Some report success by simply misting the dried buds, then placing them back in the jar(s) and finishing as planned.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "too late for curing" but there's no time limit on how long a grower can cure. Mine take about a month, after jarring, to reduce to the 10-15% humidity desired in the finished product.


 i meant if i have to rehydrate well it restart the curing process and does the curing stop if the buds are to dry also does re hydrating hurt the curing of the buds thanks


----------



## roxistar (Oct 21, 2008)

twosaws said:


> i meant if i have to rehydrate well it restart the curing process and does the curing stop if the buds are to dry also does re hydrating hurt the curing of the buds thanks


 
If the buds were totally dry to start with they were not in the process of curing. You can try to rehydrate and then start curing after than


----------



## nathenking (Oct 21, 2008)

fucking great post brother!!!!!!


----------



## roxistar (Oct 21, 2008)

*Curing Facts and Tips*

Curing is the long-term drying and storage of your buds after harvest. 

Curing is preferred by connoisers; it smoothes the smoke and increases the potency, taste, and smell of your buds.

The best method for curing buds is using glass containers; glass does not retain or absorb THC from the dried buds like paper or plastic does.

Mason or canning jars with the rubber seals and metal rings are the best choice for curing and storage.

Be sure the jars and lids you use are *very clean* (sanitize them) and *very dry* before you use them for curing, even a tiny amount of water left in the jars is enough to cause mold. Mold is you enemy!!

After you are done drying your buds, fill the jars loosely with your dried buds. Don't pack/stuff your buds into the jars, overfilling is likely to cause mold. 

Store the jars in a cool (60-70 F), dark, dry place like a closet or drawer. Take the jars out daily and remove the lids for 30-90 minutes at a time depending on the moisture content. Turn the jars so that the buds are repositioned inside or you can even dump the buds out and put them back in if they won't move much by turning.

The standard minimum curing time is 2 weeks. Some people will cure their buds for much longer periods, it depends on the person, the strain you have, the moisture content, and the buds density. You should at least cure for 2 weeks.

You can taste-test your curing buds weekly. This will help you determine the point at which you are satisfied with the cure.

Once your buds are cured to your satisfaction you can vacuum-seal the jars, or if you don;t have access to a sealer just be sure to tighten the lids down good. Store your jars in your cool (60-70 F), dark, dry place.

There was a link provided here for a sealer that works with jars and bags. It's in this thread.


----------



## Bamstone (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Roxi! Nice post. I use pretty much the same method. How long do you think buds will last in the jars? I have some nice FST Grapefruit coming up on one year in the jars. All are gold, can't smoke it fast enough so I guess there will be some christmas presents of the smokeable type this year.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 21, 2008)

*NOT!!!* Once your buds are in the jars to cure they should be left in an area that is cool (*60-70 degrees F*) and dark. You should never store your weed, whether it's drying, curing, or simply being stored anywhere it can be exposed to extreme temperatures (room temp between 60-70 is perfect) or anywhere it will be exposed to excessive sunlight; in fact the best place is somewhere dark like a closet or drawer.

REP for you, GREAT THREAD, PRECISE and very accurate.
Curing makes a world of difference! in taste and potency.
I have buds two years old still in jars and they are just as good as they were two years ago.


----------



## davii (Oct 21, 2008)

great info roxi il be following your steps


----------



## twosaws (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks roxistar very helpful but how moist should the buds when you put them in the jars should they be dry enough to smoke or should it be moist enough when you pinch it that it sticks together thanks for replies


----------



## roxistar (Oct 21, 2008)

twosaws said:


> thanks roxistar very helpful but how moist should the buds when you put them in the jars should they be dry enough to smoke or should it be moist enough when you pinch it that it sticks together thanks for replies


They should be fully smokable, but still slightly moist in the middle. They shouldn't be so dry that if you pinch one between your fingers it crumbles or breaks up. They should feel dry to the touch on the outside (slightly crisp, should not crumble or break though) but still slightly moist in the middle.

Hope that helps twosaws. It's so hard to tell someone when it's ready since everyone's conditions are slightly different. Once you do it right a couple times, you'll be an expert; you'll be able to tell just by the look and feel of the buds. 

Just be sure to check your jars daily, even 2x a day the first few days to ensure no mold is growing. If you notice mold or an ammonia smell take them out of the jars ASAP and leave them out for a day or so.


----------



## happyface (Oct 21, 2008)

roxistar said:


> They should be fully smokable, but still slightly moist in the middle. They shouldn't be so dry that if you pinch one between your fingers it crumbles or breaks up. They should feel dry to the touch on the outside (slightly crisp, should not crumble or break though) but still slightly moist in the middle.
> 
> Hope that helps twosaws. It's so hard to tell someone when it's ready since everyone's conditions are slightly different. Once you do it right a couple times, you'll be an expert; you'll be able to tell just by the look and feel of the buds.
> 
> Just be sure to check your jars daily, even 2x a day the first few days to ensure no mold is growing. If you notice mold or an ammonia smell take them out of the jars ASAP and leave them out for a day or so.


 
dude that helps ALOT......thanks. well i was wondering about the smell of it the first week.it freakin weird.dont smell grassy an dont smell dank.just a strong smell of something.is this normal?


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

happyface said:


> dude that helps ALOT......thanks. well i was wondering about the smell of it the first week.it freakin weird.dont smell grassy an dont smell dank.just a strong smell of something.is this normal?


Can you describe the smell? It's not like ammonia is it?


----------



## happyface (Oct 22, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Can you describe the smell? It's not like ammonia is it?


Naw not ammonia. its hard to describe. i think its like i guess a freash cut smell. its just very strong.i just took all the buds out an checked them over.they seem okay.i just cant wait for that dank smell. 

an im growing White Widow and Master Kush. do you have ANY idea on how long these strains take to cure?????? and also wen you fill ur jar do push it down or do you leave it loose. well sorry bout all the questions.this is my very first grow an CURE.thanks and happy growings


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

happyface said:


> Naw not ammonia. its hard to describe. i think its like i guess a freash cut smell. its just very strong.i just took all the buds out an checked them over.they seem okay.i just cant wait for that dank smell.
> 
> an im growing White Widow and Master Kush. do you have ANY idea on how long these strains take to cure?????? and also wen you fill ur jar do push it down or do you leave it loose. well sorry bout all the questions.this is my very first grow an CURE.thanks and happy growings


 
The denser the buds the longer they will take to cure. I'd say expect 2-3 weeks. You want to loosley fill the jar, definitely don't jamm them in there. You want enough room so that you can turn the jar and the buds will move around. Here's a good idea of where to fill them to,


----------



## happyface (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks bro i will rearrange immediately.


----------



## vermicide (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow this post has been a huge help, so I'd first like to thank you for that.

One question i do have though is regarding the mold, i am amidst my first grow and tend to be a worrier... anyway to the question; what if mold does start occuring? How can you rid of it. I noticed you said to remove it from the jars if you see any signs, but what if they start molding even before you jar them ( in the paper bag )? Also will mold damage the bud or effect its final smoke? I apologize in advance if these are 'noob' questions o.0


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 23, 2008)

Good post. I've never tried this method, but will. Does mine look cured properly to you? 
I go to jar when you go to bag? I think yours might save me some hassles (burp _burp_ b_u_rp bu_rp_) and other concerns. 
When complete, how's/what's the texture of the insides? Mine are leathery and pliable for months, if stored at all properly. Ya almost have to use scissors, and even then, they're spro-i-n-g-y . . . in a good way. 
Buds light/stay lit fine, but don't keep burnin' when idle.
Very gooey, even dry. 
Got any close-ups of the un-cured batch already posted? 
Rep . . . must've already hit ya, oops.


----------



## supdro (Oct 23, 2008)

great thread.. you have all props. So I hang my buds up to dry...then put them into paper bags before curing??? why? If they are dry they go to jar which distributes the moister right??


----------



## stucklikechuck (Oct 23, 2008)

excellent thread! i have a question about those pump-n-seal jars. can you use the pump to cure/burp the bud or is the pump-n-seal used just to store already cured buds?


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 23, 2008)

stucklikechuck said:


> excellent thread! i have a question about those pump-n-seal jars. can you use the pump to cure/burp the bud or is the pump-n-seal used just to store already cured buds?


I've been pumping the air out of some that are still curing and it doesn't seem to be hurting anything. They were about 75% dry when I started.
I think if there was any mold starting in there, you'd smell it in the pump exhaust, like you do the goodies. 
Too stoned to tell if it's improving the weed. It sure ain't hurtin' it!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 23, 2008)

supdro said:


> great thread.. you have all props. So I hang my buds up to dry...then put them into paper bags before curing??? why? If they are dry they go to jar which distributes the moister right??



paper bags properly redistribute the moistness trapped inside buds especially dense ones, will help ur buds burn better, and smoke smoother also helps to prevent old from eating ur buds from the inside out


----------



## roxistar (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> Good post. I've never tried this method, but will. Does mine look cured properly to you?
> I go to jar when you go to bag? I think yours might save me some hassles (burp _burp_ b_u_rp bu_rp_) and other concerns.
> When complete, how's/what's the texture of the insides? Mine are leathery and pliable for months, if stored at all properly. Ya almost have to use scissors, and even then, they're spro-i-n-g-y . . . in a good way.
> Buds light/stay lit fine, but don't keep burnin' when idle.
> ...


Those looks great MrFishy!! Yum!!! 
I would describe my buds pretty much the same after curing. You most DEFINITELY have to use scissors, no breaking these buds up with your fingers, it would be too sticky and it's not brittle enough to do that. I would also use the word pliable and spongy, but spongy in a good way. Like if you pinch one between you fingers; nothing breaks off of it but it returns to it's shape immediately. Cushy maybe, hard to think of a word to describe it but I know you know exactly what I'm trying to say. In blunts and joints it burns nice, slow and even; stays lite while smoking but will go out if no one tokes on it. Sounds like we like our buds cured the same way.

I have some close ups for you. You can definitely see a difference. The buds are from the same strain (Jack Herer), same mother, same growing conditions in the same room, done by same grower. Only two differences. The cured buds were harvested two weeks before the uncured (SoG, perpetual) buds were and of course the ones are cured the ohter are not. You can see the difference. The uncured buds look _fresher_, more green (not color wise); you can tell the chorophyll, sugars, and starches have not really started to break down in them. The other big difference is the appearance of the trichs and the texture of the buds. The uncured buds have the same amount or trichs (crystals), they are _covered_ with with them but they seem _duller, flatter_ than the ones on the cured buds. The texture is different too, on the uncured buds the sugar leaves and hairs are flat once they have a good cure it seems like the_y "come back to life"._

Here's the pics:






Dried but NOT cured^^^^^Strain: Jack Herer






Dried but NOT cured^^^^^^Strain: Jack Herer






Dried, then cured approximately 2-3 weeks. Strain: Jack Herer






Dried, then cured approximately 2-3 weeks. Strain: Jack Herer






Dried, then cured approximately 2-3 weeks. Strain: Jack Herer


----------



## sikwidit bay kid 650 (Oct 23, 2008)

why should i put orange peels in the jar when curing?


----------



## mountaindude530 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just wanted to show props to this thread.. your the man, no one could have put this better +rep


----------



## wackymack (Oct 24, 2008)

great post plus rep for u. i get ppl droolin for me bud and i wont sell it to them,they see it/smell it and just are like...............................speechless





sikwidit bay kid 650 said:


> why should i put orange peels in the jar when curing?


orange peels or lemon/lime work great if ur bud is too dry after curin or if u get dry bud,put it in a container for like 20-60min dependin on sevarity of dryness,it also adds a nice flaver oand aroma.


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 24, 2008)

good read.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 24, 2008)

sikwidit bay kid 650 said:


> why should i put orange peels in the jar when curing?





> orange peels or lemon/lime work great if ur bud is too dry after curin or if get dry bud,put it in a container for like 20-60min dependin on sevarity of dryness,it also adds a nice flaver oand aroma.


Degrading veg growth and/or useless _bottom_ fan leaves do the same thing to rehydrate, without adding any alien flavor.


----------



## Jrat (Oct 24, 2008)

just thought id open up by saying thanks to Roxi for the enlightening post. 

Just cut and dried my first harvest. i had them in the jars now for a week, and i missed a day, maybe 2 of opening them up and airing them out. Yesterday i notoced a little white fuzz on one of the buds in one jar, so i opened them all up. There it was, mold because i left them unattended for 2 days, A HUGE NO NO! Ive since removed the moldy buds(very very slight mold, i might be overly anal about it infact) and began to dry them out. If i see mold with ease i discarded them, but if i really had to look to find it, they will soon be hash.

After inspecting every single bud in all 24 mason jars, i put about half of them in the paper bag again, left it open to breathe and will wait a few days before jarring them again. My drying process left them uneven, so i think i may have jarred them early. Now to my question.

Does tossing a few silica packets into the bag hurt the Ganja? Will this help them dry EVENLY? Is this a good idea to help salvage my harvest? i know it will probably ruin the taste but id hate to lose my dericious greenses


----------



## roxistar (Oct 24, 2008)

Jrat said:


> just thought id open up by saying thanks to Roxi for the enlightening post.
> 
> Just cut and dried my first harvest. i had them in the jars now for a week, and i missed a day, maybe 2 of opening them up and airing them out. Yesterday i notoced a little white fuzz on one of the buds in one jar, so i opened them all up. There it was, mold because i left them unattended for 2 days, A HUGE NO NO! Ive since removed the moldy buds(very very slight mold, i might be overly anal about it infact) and began to dry them out. If i see mold with ease i discarded them, but if i really had to look to find it, they will soon be hash.
> 
> ...


 
Your welcome!! Sorry it didn't really help so much this time but next time you'll be a seasoned pro .

The drying and curing process seem to be where new growers frequently run into the problems, that problem is usually MOLD. It's not just first time growers that run into this problem though. 

Drying and curing properly is a tricky process. It's something you have to use your judgement on, that's where experience comes in. Since there is no specific time table for how long it takes to dry and cure a harvest, it may take a grower a couple of grows to gain that experience. I think it's because knowing how long to hang it, when to paper bag it and then when to jar it and for how long is something you have to judge by the look and feel of the buds not a specific set timeframe. Most first time growers make mistakes simply because they haven't done it before and may not have someone to help them with it. Sometimes new growers don't even think about drying or curing until they harvest their plants. Believe or not some of them have no idea what to do once they harvest; some may not have even heard of curing either. Couple those things with impatience and you get mold

Using the brown paper bags prior to putting the buds in jars to cure helps eliminate the mistake of putting your buds in the jar too early, _most of the time._ Mold happens because the buds appear to be dry because they _feel_ like they are dry, when really they are only dry on the outside. When unevenly dried buds are put in jars moisture from the inside the buds is redistributed just like it is in the brown paper bags. The difference is that in glass jars that excess moisture has no where to go except back into the buds because the glass obviously won't absorb it, unlike the brown paper bags which will.

The bag step allows the moisture from inside the bud to be redistributed evenly throughout the bud. If the buds were still pretty wet inside you notice it quickly because that moisture will be redeposited on the outside of the buds too. That excess moisture will get absorbed by the paper bag rather than just sitting there condensing on the buds like it would in jars. If the buds seem excessively damp you can remove them and lay them out for another day or so then bag them up again. 

About the Silica Gel packets. You can use them if you like. I have used them on buds that I have bought that were not dried well enough by the grower. I will throw one or two, depending on the quanity of bud and the dampness, in a jar with the buds overnight to help absorb any excess moisture. I never noticed it leaving any type of strange smell or taste on the buds. I have not done it with buds I have grown since it is essentially accomplishes the samething as the brown bags do, that is absorbing excess moisture. There is also a chance that the silica gel could absorb too much moisture too fast so if you do use the little packets make sure you check you buds regularly.


----------



## mammal (Oct 24, 2008)

awesome post, +rep


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 24, 2008)

good thread man but i heard of keepin the some of the fan leafs on during the bud drying process actually helps the drying process take longer since moisture and nutrients from the leafs/stem is till being transfered into the buds maybe after the 2-4 day u cut them off n from there juss go by what u posted bout the only thing i would have to add to it was that other wise good fukkin post agred with everything u said good shit man


----------



## roxistar (Oct 25, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> good thread man but i heard of keepin the some of the fan leafs on during the bud drying process actually helps the drying process take longer since moisture and nutrients from the leafs/stem is till being transfered into the buds maybe after the 2-4 day u cut them off n from there juss go by what u posted bout the only thing i would have to add to it was that other wise good fukkin post agred with everything u said good shit man


 
Hey Budda, 

That is true, some that some growers prefer to leave the fan leaves on to help slow the drying process. The reason the fan leaves slow the drying process is because they curl up around or cover the buds; this holds the moisture in the buds and only lets it escape very slowly. I can't imagine what effect leaving the fans leaves on would have on the moisture and nutrients still being transfered, that continues to happen whether the fans leaves on left on or not. That's why they suggest flushing your plants or using only water, no nutes, during the last 7-10 day before harvest; prevents a build up of chemicals in the buds that can affect the smoothness, taste, and smell of your smoke. Photosynthesis also continues even after the plant is cut; this is the reason they suggest drying and curing your buds in a dark area.

You're right though, you can leave the fans leaves on and some growers do. I prefer not to for two reasons; number one it is much easier to manicure if you cut those off fan leaves off before they dry up and cover the buds and number two since I use the brown paper bag step (some growers do not) I am accomplishing virtually the same thing, slowing the drying process, only without the mess those fans leaves make once they have dried. It's really more a personal preference than anything. 

Good point though, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 25, 2008)

I pretty much trim all the extraneous veg growth off before I initially hang, especially the larger stuff, like fan leaves.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I smoked a small bud before curing and now smoked one after. No doubt, curing is the fecking joint. Can't describe the amount of difference. Every day seems like more and more crystals appear. Unfecking believable.


----------



## spontcumb (Oct 25, 2008)

Excellent post and great timing for me. I'm cutting down my Kush & NL tonight. Reps to U!!! And many thanks


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 25, 2008)

+rep to you. This gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## supdro (Oct 25, 2008)

So let me get this right... I have to know cause i just harvest last night. I keep them hanging till they fill crispy, but not brittle. move to the paper bag for a few days. How should they feel after the paper bag for a few days?? The same???


----------



## Charlieboi (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice man, didnt cure on my last grow....but u hav definately conviced me to cure on my second grow!!! Thanks


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Oct 26, 2008)

sikwidit bay kid 650 said:


> why should i put orange peels in the jar when curing?


If you grow in LARGE quanities, and need something larger then mason jars to cure some use larger rubber maid tubs. The last week of curing a slice of orange is added to remove ant plastic taste that make have occured during the cure in the tubs (rubber), if your curing in jars use fan leaves that were removed recently. This will add to the over all moisture in the jars, and slightly moisten all the buds slowly...if they need to be rehtdrated a bit.

Roxi did you make 2 similar topic posts, cause I swear I posted in a tread very similar to this...or I just imagining things...who knows...by the way check your PMs bud


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

supdro said:


> So let me get this right... I have to know cause i just harvest last night. I keep them hanging till they fill crispy, but not brittle. move to the paper bag for a few days. How should they feel after the paper bag for a few days?? The same???


I went straight from hang dry to glass jars. The buds were way light and did not require the bag process, which if I'm not mistaken, is used for the more dense buds to get the moisture from them to the bag before the jars. This way mold isn't a problem. Roxistar can correct me if I'm wrong. Damn, I hope I've been paying attention.


----------



## supdro (Oct 27, 2008)

well I have a big issue and I want someone to help me... I had hung mine on saturday and it is now monday and they are in my opinion past crispy. almost brittle. I live in the southwest and the nugs are so light and airy. how could this happen and what can i do to fix them??? Is it the strain?? this has happened before. hey brother that started the thread can you help a man in need???


----------



## supdro (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry I'm not trying to steal a thread but i thought it would be the best place to ask.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 28, 2008)

supdro said:


> well I have a big issue and I want someone to help me... I had hung mine on saturday and it is now monday and they are in my opinion past crispy. almost brittle. I live in the southwest and the nugs are so light and airy. how could this happen and what can i do to fix them??? Is it the strain?? this has happened before. hey brother that started the thread can you help a man in need???





supdro said:


> sorry I'm not trying to steal a thread but i thought it would be the best place to ask.


 
Hey sup! Drying time varies, smoetimes significantly, from person to person depending on their environment and the density of the buds. If you buds are not dense at all and you live in an area (SW) that has like 10% humidity you will really only want to hang for maybe a day. 

But there are things you can do. Are they so dry that they are breaking apart? What happens when you squeeze one? Let me know those two things and I can tell you what your best move is.


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 28, 2008)

Also if you pick up a bag of brittle nugs, is it alright to re-moisten? Say by getting the bought bag and putting it into jars with a few fresh leafs, for a afternoon? Maybe separating the leafs from the nugs with paper towel to promote even distribution of the moisture from the fresh leafs?

I'm sure most growers who are also selling don't really bother to cure? The ones who are in it for the money that is.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 28, 2008)

shit i would, and am going to, i want my shit as dank and potent as possible. I mean you spend at least 2 months in flowering, why not spend three weeks bringing the dankness out


----------



## supdro (Oct 28, 2008)

they are brittle. they don't crumble to pieces but they are still very sticky. I want them to be moist to where i can use in a joint or pipe.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 29, 2008)

supdro said:


> they are brittle. they don't crumble to pieces but they are still very sticky. I want them to be moist to where i can use in a joint or pipe.


 
Trying going to jars right now and re-check them 24 hours later. the moisture from the inside should start to condense and be re-absorbed in to the outer part of the buds. If you don't notice a difference after 24-48 hours you'll have to add something to the jars. Either fresh leaves and stems or a lemon or lime peel. But since they are crumbling that leads me to believe that it's just eh outside that dry.


----------



## supdro (Oct 30, 2008)

well I move too fast since i didn't get the answer i was looking for, so I added bread. It made my bud soft again. My next question is how long do you leave your jars open daily to cure?


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2008)

supdro said:


> they are brittle. they don't crumble to pieces but they are still very sticky. I want them to be moist to where i can use in a joint or pipe.


Mine are exactly the same. But man they feck me up.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2008)

Roxistar , at what point does the curing stop. I mean, if I continue to keep them in the glass jars for say another month, would they get even better? Or is there a saturation point? Thanks bro. They've been in there a good 23 days.


----------



## roxistar (Nov 1, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Roxistar , at what point does the curing stop. I mean, if I continue to keep them in the glass jars for say another month, would they get even better? Or is there a saturation point? Thanks bro. They've been in there a good 23 days.


 
I've heard of people letting them cure for up to 6 months. The cure stops and turns into simple storage when the buds have reached the point when the chemical reaction that occurs during curing stops. That is once the buds are "dry" the chemical process ceases; at this point you buds should still contain 10-15% moisture which is about 2-4% of it's intial water. The time period it takes to reach that point is variable. That info is courtesy of a book called "Marijuana Chemistry", I believe. It's hard to remember which books I read what in, LOL damn short term memory


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 2, 2008)

Just want to express my thanks. I am really glad I came across your thread during my harvest. No doubt, it was an excellent source of information, well written (not too techie) and best of all right on the fecking money. My shit rocks, is outrageous, bad ass, and many other accolades thanks to you.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 4, 2008)

ok ive heard that any longetr thaN 3 months of curing theys hould go straight to the freezer


----------



## Agent007 (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent thread Rep+

Just harvesting my first plant that was female but went hermie last few days. Leaving a few branches with minimal/no male flowers to get more female nugs. Good smelling buds with many hairs (many amber).

Your great tute & pics helps me now. Thanks heaps. Just been hanging first 2 branches one day. I will date tag them so I know what stage each on is at. As I'm trimming the plant down slowly as nutes were given 3 days ago & flushed yesterday. male flowers came up damn quick 

PS Must get me some bags & glass jars too


----------



## Land of the Free? (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice post very informative and simply put. I will be harvesting hopefully in 3 days so this will come in handy. I read the entire post...breath...breath..wheew, visine lol, so I won't have to give you a repeat question like so many others. I will probably have to use the paper bag method due to thick colas, and thats a good thing. : )



Thanks Bro and +1 rep 4 u!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 9, 2008)

Dude thanks for this! I'm a noob and the whole curing/harvest confused me..everyone seemed to be telling me bs..you made it clear and east to follow...Only a moron could fuck up after reading this...more rep for you!


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks+rep


----------



## TexasWild (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the BRAIN FOOD! +rep


----------



## wackymack (Nov 10, 2008)

they need to sticky this shit,all the questions have been asked and answered

maybe move it into the grow faq


----------



## Boneman (Nov 10, 2008)

Great info. Specially cuz I just cut 400g's of DANK BUD.
+4U 
~Boneman


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Nov 10, 2008)

Well i just resently harvested my 2 outdoor girls and i took all the important steps,even though im not selling,cause like you said its more potent smell and looks wonderful and smokes pure as can be,its a must to do those steps if you want the bomb shit,cause mine smelled like hay,but after i completeed all the steps i had all the flavor,smell and smokability i could ask for!!!Great Thread also very true,plus rep Check out my first grow all the way threw this year???I have a dry weight competition going so can't tell you how much yet,but great yield off 2 plants..........

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/129128-jmans-harvest-plus-pics-drying.html


----------



## tristis (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I'm late to this thread but I want to add a couple points. Curing does two things; lets the chlorophyll, which gives your buds the hay smell and taste, break down plus allows the THC to convert to a more psycho-active form. Good trimming really helps cut down on the harsh smell and taste plus leaves contain more chlorophyll than trichomes. Cut them back and make hash. Also, the longer you cure the richer the high (and taste). I prefer a 3 month cure before I smoke but I can do that because I always have a stash from the year before. 

Secondly, freezing will change the THC chemistry and rob the bud of some of its upper highs. In the past, I have only put my jars in the freezer when my jars get 9+ months old and the mid-summer temps get high. Freezing will preserve the THC as both high temps and oxygen degrade THC. This year I've been vacuum-sealing my jars so I can go longer without have to rely on the freezer. Hopefully, this will extend the jar life at room temp.

I also stagger my harvest to not only allow all the buds to mature but to get different highs. Early harvest gives energetic highs and late ones lean more towards couch lock. This year I staggered my harvest from 9/20 to 10/18 clipping twice a week. The attached pic is from my third round of cutting. There is a pronounced difference in the buzz from harvest 1 to 10.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Nov 10, 2008)

Very useful post. Look forward to using it when I harvest.


----------



## Grade (Nov 11, 2008)

this should be made a sticky if its not already!! very good post thanks alot, ive just put mine into jars, can't wait for that dank smell to come back, its already lurking there!! lol
Grade


----------



## swishatwista (Nov 11, 2008)

Tristis, thanks for sharing, and i really like the staggering. I plan to do the same with my 1st harvest. What strain you got there, and is bud more prone to add a fruity color after a lengthy curing process?


----------



## tristis (Nov 11, 2008)

Two plants were Skunk #1 x Great White and the other was a Northern Lights x Haze. Both are killer and great producers.


----------



## supdro (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, something to add since i live in the southwest and my green dried out in 2 days and crispy.... over dry, you can add bread or fresh buds to your jar and bring back some of the moisture and do the burping over till you get the right consistency. I think it is better that way because if you add orange peels you get an orange smell on top of your green instead of the original.


----------



## TexasWild (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I totaly understand about curing but what do I do right before the harvest to get them the most ready for a great cure! Lets say maybe the last two weeks?


----------



## dpjones (Nov 12, 2008)

From what i understand you should flush with mollasses and then dont water last couple days at all.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Very well explained Roxistar. +rep


----------



## DirtyDog420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just harvested my first crop. Came out great for a first timer I think. Has already been hanged for 2 days and felt pretty good. In a paper bag now, will keep there for a week and then will cure for 2 more weeks. I have handled a lot of different strains and grades of weed over the past 1o years of selling but had never grown before, this thread was the most helpful. Did not know anything about curing until i read this thread. Thanks to all who made it happen, and a special thanks to Roxi....


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah you can use a number of methods to keep them moist(best after curing) you can use a lemon peel or a orange... or even a corn tortilla. I've also heard of a banana peel but i wouldn't risk that... with the others, lemon and orange peel ect. Ive tried and it worked wonders for me i even had someone tell me that they thought it was like it was just done curing 




smoke and coke said:


> hey dewey this is an idea. not saying to do it but consider this and maybe someone will correct me if im wrong.
> my first dry this year was middle of summer and they were very dry after 3 days. i put in paper bags for 2 days to help even the moisture but the bags may have made it a little worse due that they absorbed more moisture. anyway i put them into jars and checked them twice a day and rearranged the bud once a day. after a couple of weeks i found out i had hay not happy again.
> 
> so i took beer bottle caps with a small wad of paper towel in it dampened it not dripping and a small piece of scoth tape wrapped around it to keep paper towel in it but not sealed so the paper could still release its moisture. set them inside my jars and sealed. changed every day and after about 3 times the buds were not so crumbly anymore and it burns and tastes much better than the hay. just make sure not to go too moist due to mold.
> ...


----------



## TexasWild (Nov 20, 2008)

My dad always used a carrot! Cut up in small circles! The bud won't stick to it and it won't flavor the bud, just keep it mosit and perfect he says!


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate getting bags which are to wet.


----------



## MotaJoe (Nov 21, 2008)

great info I will put it to the test on my crop 
thanks


----------



## happyface (Nov 24, 2008)

well i just opened a couple of my jars for the first time in 2 weeks one looked the same the other is either really god or bad. the buds look BEAUTIFUL they are more whiter then ever. but the weird thing wen i opened the jar there was like a smoke that rised out. and also wen i squeeze the bud theres a lil like smoke that comes from it. what does mold look like??? im bout to smoke a bud right now.hope it taste as good as it looks. well any help would be MUCH appreciated +rep.


----------



## Landragon (Nov 24, 2008)

that is mold. That weed needs to be taken out of jars and left to cometely dry or water cured, then if consumed at all, through food not smoking.


----------



## happyface (Nov 24, 2008)

yup taste like shit.so just take it out an let it sit.fuckin sux man.at first i thought i was checkin them to much. now i guess im not checkin enough. damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn!!!!!!


----------



## Landragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry about your weed. Two weeks is too long to go unchecked, unless you are at the end stage of curing. Were the stems able to snap before bending prior to placing in jars? If not this was the error. Many people harvest several plants and don't compensate for variances in moisture content. If this occurs, you can end up with some too dry or some too moist weed at the end of drying. This is an easy mistake to make and each bud should be checked before jarring.


----------



## happyface (Nov 24, 2008)

ya i live in the desert so stuff drysquick. they wouldent snap but it would brake up. like the edges were crispy but the inner was still kinda damp.i can now see they should have dryed longer.my master kush dried the longest and it smokes and taste the best. well ive checked all my jars and they seem ok. i will def start checkin daily agin thanks for the help bro.


----------



## SoggySack (Nov 25, 2008)

This tutorial and the accompanying pictures were very helpful to me. I'd give you a plus rep, but I don't know how, lol Thx a bunch : )


----------



## Landragon (Nov 25, 2008)

in very dry climates it works well to hang your buds in cardboard boxes with strings "stitched" through the sides forming rows. Space these rows depending on the diameter of your buds. Place the strings one inch below the top. Cut paper clips in half and bend each half into an "s" or if the buds are less than fifteen wet grams, Christmas ornament hooks can be used. Put in the buds so they are tight, but not touching. Throw a good min-max temp/humidity on top of the strings close the box, wait two to four hours and check. Check every few hours at first to maintain close to 70&#8226;F and 50%rh, cutting one inch flaps as necessary to vent if needed. If rh is low, misting one or more outside sides of the box with distilled water can help create a seperate zone from the surroundings. Another thing to do is paper bag your buds when the crisp on the outside to redistribute moisture. IMO, the paper box does a better job.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

Landragon said:


> in very dry climates it works well to hang your buds in cardboard boxes with strings "stitched" through the sides forming rows. Space these rows depending on the diameter of your buds. Place the strings one inch below the top. Cut paper clips in half and bend each half into an "s" or if the buds are less than fifteen wet grams, Christmas ornament hooks can be used. Put in the buds so they are tight, but not touching. Throw a good min-max temp/humidity on top of the strings close the box, wait two to four hours and check. Check every few hours at first to maintain close to 70F and 50%rh, cutting one inch flaps as necessary to vent if needed. If rh is low, misting one or more outside sides of the box with distilled water can help create a seperate zone from the surroundings. Another thing to do is paper bag your buds when the crisp on the outside to redistribute moisture. IMO, the paper box does a better job.


Im gonna try that cardboard box thing...I live in the desert and it is SUPER dry


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 25, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Do you want the weed you buy to look and smell DANK? I do.


I liked that quote and this post rep+


----------



## TexasWild (Nov 27, 2008)

*happy thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Nov 27, 2008)

Super advice. I am using the paperbag method.


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Nov 29, 2008)

Just came across this post and DAMN if it didn't answer all my questions. I've never cured my bud, just dried it........

But I got CFL grow goin right now, got a few more months on it as they were just started on the 17th of this month, but I want to read up on the drying and curing methods as much as I can that way I can get shit right..........

Great Thread here + Rep dude! Thanks for this!


----------



## shepj (Nov 30, 2008)

great post, I'm sure I can speak for everyone and say we appreciate the write up.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

ok now that im close to harvest i decided to take a read once again but while i was reading step 3 i can picture in my head how it works the moisture from the inner stem and inner parts of the bud are drawn out and makes the bud wet again wouldnt it be a better idea to hang them up again to dry out to reduce the chance of mold instead of leavin it in the bag cramped up against the other wet buds???? or would it fuk up the whole process by Uknowingly hangin up the buds to dry before all the inner moisture is drawn out????


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 2, 2008)

umm start with hanging them either in a dry room or in a box with some ventalation holes. then move on to a paper bag to suck out the rest then put in the jars and check like 3-4 times daily and make sure to shift them around


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

i have no intentions of being rude but i directed the question a roxistar


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, im just trying to help ya out man... and ive been growing for years and curing the same way for years as well. so if he's anything like me hes probably to busy to go on the computer everyday.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 2, 2008)

and do you have any pictures of your plants... ill show you mine if you show me yours =p


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 2, 2008)

they have grown about an extra 4 inches or so since i took that picture and those leaves overpower my hand alot


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 5, 2008)

juss click my sig i have pics of them there


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 5, 2008)

i couldnt find anything but im guessing your only growing like 2 at a time? like in that picture you have... btw i like the sex while high post its funny ass shit...


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 6, 2008)

i couldnt find any pictures. but also do you live in the US? because i saw that you had ordered some seeds from nirvana in 1 of your threads. and i was wondering if its a reliable source?


----------



## randy0025 (Dec 16, 2008)

InsaneMJ said:


> i couldnt find any pictures. but also do you live in the US? because i saw that you had ordered some seeds from nirvana in 1 of your threads. and i was wondering if its a reliable source?


 
yeah me too, also needed somehwere to order auto ak47 lowriders females as well. and i wanted to know if anyone has done it THEMSELFS?


p.s this is by FAR the BEST post i have Ever seen on here. rollitup.org should have the check in the mail to you by now.... Thanks again


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 16, 2008)

great post


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 18, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## nunof (Dec 18, 2008)

Rep up dude! I bookmarked this shit. I've been doing the water cure for speed and ease, but mostly cause I've cured hay with air cures. Now I can do a 50/50 spread of air and water curing...I like them both when done right.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 19, 2008)

does your water curing affect any of the trich's? i told my buddy about it and he sounded pretty skeptical.


----------



## nunof (Dec 19, 2008)

It doesn't affect the trichs. Be gentle when you change the water daily. It does effect flavor though. You will not have the same rich flavors from a good air cure, and sweet tasting plants flavors become very muted.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 21, 2008)

ok i dont have a paper bag ATM so wat else could i put them in for drawing out moisture or do u guys think takin them out n putting them in one of the larger size paper bags like an aldi grocery bag or sumthing like that


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

I didnt have a paper bag either so I put them in an empty cereal box..seems to work for me


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 21, 2008)

coo thnx lots i was thinkin that same shit


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 21, 2008)

what does everyone use to flush before they harvest? i'm a couple weeks out of harvest and am trying to figure out what to flush with


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 21, 2008)

plain water


----------



## SDgoonie (Dec 21, 2008)

You may flush with reg. ph'd water. There are also items you can purchase like GH Florakleen to help shorten the process from 10-14 days to 3-5.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah. i was looking at florakleen or clearex, but i dont wanna spend anymore on this grow. i'm not gonna have much yield, and i'm switchin to dwc after this, so i'll have to buy more expensive nutes, etc. i'll prob just go with spring water.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

ok i left my buds in a paper bag over night i wake up in the morning and they are still dry anything wrong???


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 22, 2008)

um no they should be drying out in the bag for about a week, then put in glass mason jars to cure more.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

i thought leaving them in the bag bring out the moisture from teh stems into the bud???


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> i thought leaving them in the bag bring out the moisture from teh stems into the bud???


lol naw when you put em in the bad it absorbs moisture then when you put them in jars and burp, from that fresh air they get moisture, its drying then curing


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

damn sicc over here schoolin me n shit .. wussup foo hahah but naw this my first time usin the bag method didnt know how iot worked n shitr


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

lol naw i was jus sayin, all is good, gonna update my journal tommorrow


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

does that grassy smell ever go away? I let the buds dry out till they were crispy. Now they are in jars. there is a hint of dank in there..but mostly hay


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

u missed the bag step man i found that out n my last grow


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

yea its gon take a lil it after burping for it to start smellin dank, at least two weeks and you should be good, or that was about how ong it took for my homies harvest eariler this year


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah 2-3 weekks minimum


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome..i smelt the dreaded "home grown" smell and was like "shit!''
but you guys give me hope...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

well good luck, hope it comes out dank, i kno its a long time but its well worth it


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah you gatta move around the buds in the jars thou just to make sure no mold ect. is growing on it


----------



## sunshinegirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen many folks post to put in Mason (glass) jars (airtight) to cure. While at the store, I could only find airtight PLASTIC containers. Does this make a big difference?


----------



## themoose (Dec 23, 2008)

depending on the grade of plastic, Glass could be better, because the polymers in the plastic could absorb *some* THC but not much if any, just like a Zip-lock bag. Glass won't absorb anything because it is a hard shell with no space for T.H.C molecules in it's structure.

Also, Great thread!!+rep all day, some good helpful hints, glad to see everyone sharing the wealth During this holiday season!

Has everyone been enjoying their holiday bush??


----------



## Butthead08 (Dec 23, 2008)

rep+++ awesome post bro


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 28, 2008)

Think of it as aging wine. Not saying you can't sample as you go. That's your educational experience. It's a science experiment that actually makes sense and has real life applications.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 29, 2008)

sunshinegirl said:


> I have seen many folks post to put in Mason (glass) jars (airtight) to cure. While at the store, I could only find airtight PLASTIC containers. Does this make a big difference?


 
go to a wal-mart they have both mason jars ball jars and clamp jars if u cant find them juss ask one of thier workers they should point u to they way... its where i bought mine


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 29, 2008)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Think of it as aging wine. Not saying you can't sample as you go. That's your educational experience. It's a science experiment that actually makes sense and has real life applications.


yeah i rember on my first harvest i was a anxious lil pot head n was pinchin my buds ever since harvest and i ccame to realize that drying and curing is really worth it potentcy and taste wise, everytime i smoked a bud i feel/taste the difference hahah crazy but true


----------



## ravenheadus (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi thanks for the info'


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 29, 2008)

Budda,

I'm in the process of curing my first grow. Following all the rules. Have them in wide mouth mason jars ( I grow tomatoes outside - get the jars at a good size grocery store - they are usually around the zip lock bags - wide mouth is better). I saved some of my popcorn buds and close manicure for a bowl when I need/want it and store them in a brown paper bag that I shake every day. Works out well since they are not dense and are a little ahead in the "curing" process. No problem in sampling as you go. Call it scientific research if that will make you fell better. lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah but i like to wait until im done at least drying it out, so that way it actually smokes haha


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 1, 2009)

Being my first grow, I wanted a taste really, really, baaad! Did the mircowave dry ( tasted like I was smoking crabgrass) but got me high. Smoked a bud in a pipe about two weeks ago and it was much better! Had some as a celebration of the new year and it couch locked me like I was tied down wit anchor chain. So smooth that I didn't realize how much I was smoking (1 gram bud). I'm growing Hydro in a bubbleponic 6 pack. Have 25 years gardening tomatoes which are actually quite simalar in the nutrion needs and timing. With all that said I blasted my first grow with too many nutes too soon and killed all but one of them. That plant produced about 2oz of a very enjoyable smoke. May we all smoke perfectly dried and cured forever!


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

supdro said:


> Hey guys, something to add since i live in the southwest and my green dried out in 2 days and crispy.... over dry, you can add bread or fresh buds to your jar and bring back some of the moisture and do the burping over till you get the right consistency. I think it is better that way because if you add orange peels you get an orange smell on top of your green instead of the original.


The problem with re hydrating the buds after they dry to a crispy crunch is that before the plant was dried to such a degree, it was still alive. Being a living plant, it uses all the nutrients in the leaves, buds etc and as it does so, it also changes over the chlorophyll and makes the plants loose their green color.

Once the plant has dried crispy,m no amount of moisture will bring it back to life. You may be able to clear out a little more of the green color, but for the most part, you are done with the cure. It is dead plant material. 

You want to try to make the bud cure by using up all those nutrients and chlorophyll and drying it out is the easy part. It will dry as it cures, not cure as it drys.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 5, 2009)

It's still a cellulose material and therefore does respond the same way say a piece of wood. Wood expands to the summer humidity and so does pot. Not saying it's the best at all. Just an option for an overdried batch. Makes it go poof instead of POOF when you smoke it.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 5, 2009)

I have recently met a grower with over 15 years experience growing medical cannabis for clubs in the bay area. He follows the curing method here with one slight difference. He has a family member who grows the same strain that always look better at harvest, but he ignores the cure. The result is buds that are less potent, smell and taste is not as nice and in general the smoking experience is not as great. His bud looks smells and tastes great. 

The only thing he does different than here is he cuts NO leaves until after the hang dry, removes fan leaves before the paper bag dry and then a final manicure before glass jars or zip-lock bags. His reasoning for leaving the leaves on while drying is to slow the drying, and protect the crystals from light degradation and physical damage from handling during the long dry and cure. His family member hangs the entire plant and basically forgets it until it is totally dry, then manicures, with basically no cure. Makes really good bud look like mid grade. Darker color, with few crystals on the outside.

This is not tried by me, but makes sense and I will try this in 4-5 weeks with my Red Diesel.

He says that drying time in the winter when temps are cool and humidity is moderate here can take 2-3 weeks depending on the density and size of plants, but his long slow dry (not all the way!) and cure is worth the wait.


----------



## Son of Prometheus (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn and for 20 years I've just been throwing them in a Paper sack from Trader Joes and leaving them about 15 days in the back of the closet.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 6, 2009)

Duke - I may try that on one of these grows. Most of the books say it's easier for most to cut while wet. With the experince your grower has, he is probably an expert at all things Ganja. I'll keep it in mind. Thanks.


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 6, 2009)

roxistar said:


> Cash cropper? Personal user that wants to show off their harvest? Want your bud to have bag appeal? Then PROPER curing is a must. Along with curing it is also necessary to manicure and dry your buds properly too. Proper manicuring, drying and curing will get you the most out of your weed. Not only does it make the nugs look, taste, and smell better; it makes them more potent.
> 
> Think of this: As a grower you spent months of your time, a good sum of money to grow sinsemilla with great genetics, a high THC content, and a fantastic high and in the end it looks, tastes, and smokes like shit; yeah it's gets you high but don't you want it to LOOK like it will get you high. Remember too that properly dried and cured buds are more potent too. Proper drying and curing is a must if you are looking to cash in. I don't know about you but I won't pay top dollar for something that just looks like uncompressed or unbricked mids, tastes and smells like hay or leaves, and is harsh as hell to smoke.
> 
> ...


haha it is so hard to tell from the picks. diff. background on one and the one you are saying is older looks closer.looks good dont get me wrong. 



i take your word for it i know the slower and longer to dry and cure to pot is so much better.


----------



## CovShark (Jan 10, 2009)

bump..... + rep


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, been awhile since this was touched.....Bumpity, bump!!!


----------



## marilize legajuana (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for that my brotha..


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 22, 2009)

nice thanx helped me A LOT...... plus rep


----------



## InsaneMJ (Feb 22, 2009)

i will have to try this method since im drying my first batch of bud's 
a happy batch of 1 lb wet


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 22, 2009)

InsaneMJ said:


> i will have to try this method since im drying my first batch of bud's
> a happy batch of 1 lb wet


 nice, i wanna see!


----------



## spoadalive420 (Mar 3, 2009)

All these questions, how moist. how long......For god sakes smoke it, wouldn't that tell you? And when it cant get any better seal it up good.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Mar 3, 2009)

Taggin this, good post.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent +rep


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 4, 2009)

ha,ha! +rep


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 4, 2009)

great explanation as to why you have to dry and cure for better smoke.


----------



## Cheeese (Mar 4, 2009)

great +rep


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome post + REP


----------



## xrayweed (Mar 5, 2009)

really good info!!! thanks


----------



## jointluver (Mar 5, 2009)

great job man, ++++rep,


----------



## ratchet man (Mar 5, 2009)

thank you thank you alot


----------



## happyface (Mar 21, 2009)

dude i dont know why this thread is not on the top of the fourm. this is awesome REP REP REP


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Mar 23, 2009)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randh2004 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks!!! this is a great post.Someone asked how do people with very large amounts cure..I imagine its all the same but on a bigger scale...or do you think they take there time a do such a good job?


----------



## mr.weeds (Apr 21, 2009)

Great Points! time is money and if you have great bud you have repeat customers!


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (May 31, 2009)

great post, should be sticky

I see A LOT of curing/drying questions every week


About to harvest my first plants tommorow...should be curing by the end of the week, thanks for the info!


----------



## aceshigh69 (May 31, 2009)

really good post. That should be in the growers manual


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 31, 2009)

this really should be a sticky....wait i think it is. isnt it?


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

roxistar said:


> Nothing worse than greedy growers who can't wait 2 more weeks to cash in! You don't want that reputation do you?


First of all very nice post.
But to that statement ^ above 
I would not want any kind of reputation if I was growing and selling. That's how you get burnt.


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 1, 2009)

roxistar said:


> MrFishy is right. Ever hear of freeze drying? Putting your buds in the freezer is likely to dehydrate them severely, good smokable weed shuould have a small amount of moisture in it or it should be be allowed to very SLOWLY dry in jars. Freezing your buds will make to TOO dry.


Just some clarification here, I saw this post back on pg 5 and would just like to point out that freeze drying is the use of dry ice to draw moisture out of foods, veggies, etc. *PUTTING YOUR BUDS IN THE FREEZER WILL NOT "FREEZE DRY" THEM. *However, water does expand when it is frozen, which could damage the cellular structure of your precious buds. Repeated freezing and thawing of your buds could, in theory, turn them to mush.

Peace,
Sleepless


----------



## Eaglepelt (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for keeping this thread alive, im jut about to harvest and was really worried as i took a sample about a week ago, dried it slowly and it had a hay smell to it when the plants themselves smell so much better. good t know that they just need 'the cure" to get the dank smell and taste back.
rep+


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2009)

Great info,Thanks +rep


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 19, 2009)

Curing is easy in widemouth quart jars. Just need to make sure you burp them once a day. Smell them and look at them for any signs of mold but it's not likely with daily air. Smoke the air buds first. They will be ready first. My air buds aren't bad after about a week of dry time but the buds are 3 levels up on the OMG scale!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2009)

What type mason jar is best.The screw on lid or the clamp down kind!!!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 19, 2009)

Either one works fine. I use the screw on because they are readily available from the grocery store in the canning section but clamp downs are the best or so they say. No problem either way as they both have good seals. If you are storing them long term then I might think about the clamp downs but so far I'm "only" about 8 oz ahead of needs.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2009)

I need to build a supply.But my space is limited and the ac is on the fritz.
My WB will be the last grow until the ac gets fixed.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, I'm taking a sabatical from mid-August to mid-Oct. Not for AC issues just taking an extended trip. I'll be packin'! I'll be starting a new strain. Think I'm going to use some Purple Wreck this time. Like those tall ass colas. Another grow, another challenge!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2009)

Either super silver haze or double dipped sour banana


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 20, 2009)

I still can't believe I had never seen this thread.

+rep for you man, great job.


----------



## BudLvr (Jun 20, 2009)

excellent info here. Im a few weeks away from cutting them down and this info will come usful. so i need to post in this topic so it will be easy for me to find when its time to re-read it again


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Budlvr. You have marked the spot and we are here to help. Welcome!


----------



## DMC65 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a good post and IMO the most important part of the grow becuase its now that all your hard work becomes rewarding or wasted. 

I have found the most important part is dialing in temp and humidity. I SoCal the Fall season can bring desert conditions ("Santa Ana winds") lowering the humidity to 10-30%. This will make it impossible to time the different stages of curing because it happens too fast. The mindset should be to slow the drying process. I ended up adding a humidifier to a humidity timer that kicks on when it gets below 45% and off when it reaches 55%. I also took off my AC vent from an adjacent bathroom and duct taped cardboard over it. I mdea hole for 4" ducting and piped it into my 5'x7' closet/drying room. This kept my temps no higher than 74. There is a little fan blowing agaginst the wall as opposed to on the buds. 

I'll get a portable ac this year to keep th temps in the 60. Controlling the room this way has made a huge difference in quality and much room for error because i have longer to figure out when to jar.


----------



## ponpulla (Jun 25, 2009)

*Uppin For Greatness And Is It Okay To Go From Jar To bag back to jar Then back to bag.. because I had Mines hanging For Like two weeks And they Got Crispy And I jar Em And Then they Got A Lil Moist I thought And then i put Em back in A paper bag Then I jared them Again then Again they got A Lil Too Moist Then i bag em Again Right now their In A bag Waiting to jar Out And Be Placed In the jar Again........ And yes they Still goit that hay Smell No bud Smell yet*


----------



## purpqueen (Jun 25, 2009)

that was very well said!! the only part i am nervous about is the second hang only because some theories say messing with the colas while they are drier makes the crystals fall off.. which may or may not be true. what do you think? have you ever noticed that? let me know im always down to try something new!!


----------



## Chumlie (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man, awesome, very detailed. Just wondering when the buds are dry and ready for paper bag does the stems bend or snap?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 26, 2009)

I can answer that for u ....snap


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 26, 2009)

Personally before the bag I like a little give and then a snap. The bag takes the rest of the moisture out and then on to jars.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I know some of you have seen it a bunch of times...

But do you guys think this bud has any "bag appeal"...???


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 28, 2009)

God damn gypsy wat is with you and this pic ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I bet if you took a pic like that of one of your buds.. you'd be proud too...

But I'll stop posting it... sorry...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh let him show off! LOL! This is the only place he can show his handywork and know that we will be impressed beyond belief Looks like a catepillar with a bedazzled winter coat! Either that or it came from outer space! Hey, Gypsy, you are from this planet, right? LOL!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

There is a Stargate on this planet... right?!?!?!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> There is a Stargate on this planet... right?!?!?!


Yes there is and it leads to the marijuana meadows


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know some of you have seen it a bunch of times...
> 
> But do you guys think this bud has any "bag appeal"...???


It's AVP Bud, It looks deadly...lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

hahaha!!!!

Thanks guys...!!!

AVP...


----------



## KittiVixen (Jun 29, 2009)

I was told that I should stop watering my plants a few days before the harvest so that they will already be a little dry. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 30, 2009)

Its a good idea. And it will cut down on dry time if you stop watering ahead of time. Think about it, less moisture in the plant, less that has to be evaporated from it while hanging on the line.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

......bump.....


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

rep + nice post


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

rep for you man nice post


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

nice rep for you man ok three post sorry im out of my mind


----------



## happyface (Aug 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know some of you have seen it a bunch of times...
> 
> But do you guys think this bud has any "bag appeal"...???


 if that was my bud i would post it everywhere too.......good job bra


----------



## Top 44 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome thread roxistar, thanks for the info


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks, this is a great help for my first harvest.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 2, 2009)

Lots of good info in this thread 

thanks for the help 

I'm going to try the cereal box method, because I always ask for "plastic" bags


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 2, 2009)

This may, or likely has been posted in this thread already, maybe even by me and I forgot, but because of the length of the thread I am not going back and read through it to find out for sure. 


Here's the deal from harvest to cure to storage.


Read it, learn it, live it, love it.


*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*



*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains.

Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil.

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves. 

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin.

Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done. 

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait. Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process.

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 


*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 

Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC.

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product.

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary.

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant.

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%.

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer.

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold. 

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. Some hygrometers




 have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together.

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers.

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier. 

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity. Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 


*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough.

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency). 

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste. 

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar. 

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




 are recommended. They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical.

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%. 

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals.

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed).

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture.

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years. 

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity).

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent.

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures.

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Brick,

Mind if I copy and paste for a newbie thread I'm on. Will def give you credit.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey Brick,
> 
> Mind if I copy and paste for a newbie thread I'm on. Will def give you credit.


 
Sure .. go ahead ... or do the following.

This is where I found it &#8230; http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm &#8230; go there, add it to your favorites list/bookmark it and or C&P it and save it in Word or even in an email kept in your drafts folder.

That way you will always have it if needed.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 2, 2009)

HELL YES + REP!
Thanks for the EXCELLENT post, this should be a sticky for sure.
Much better than fdd's


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 2, 2009)

roxistar said:


> Cash cropper? Personal user that wants to show off their harvest? Want your bud to have bag appeal? Then PROPER curing is a must. Along with curing it is also necessary to manicure and dry your buds properly too. Proper manicuring, drying and curing will get you the most out of your weed. Not only does it make the nugs look, taste, and smell better; it makes them more potent.
> 
> Think of this: As a grower you spent months of your time, a good sum of money to grow sinsemilla with great genetics, a high THC content, and a fantastic high and in the end it looks, tastes, and smokes like shit; yeah it's gets you high but don't you want it to LOOK like it will get you high. Remember too that properly dried and cured buds are more potent too. Proper drying and curing is a must if you are looking to cash in. I don't know about you but I won't pay top dollar for something that just looks like uncompressed or unbricked mids, tastes and smells like hay or leaves, and is harsh as hell to smoke.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT post Bud!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 3, 2009)

I've heard good things about this paper bag method, even from growers who had used the old method for many years, and trimming ASAP after harvest or waiting seems to be a matter of personal preference and tolerance for tedious work (trimming after is more work), but it slows the drying process for maximum flavor.

Since "slow drying" is the key - taking the mold factor into consideration - and time varies depending on the size and density of the bud, and your temperature and humidity, could we nail down a minimum time to dry, before curing? 

Let's say your buds are airy, and dry at the tips in 1 day, my guess is you would be better off skipping the hanging, and going strait to the paper bag method for a 3 - 5 day dry? The bag is a micro-climate; although is breaths, it does keep the humidity up. 

So, Is 1 week - 10 days drying and 2 weeks cure, about average, or is 5 - 7 days drying better? 

And on average are we looking at 3-5 days on the line, 5 days in the bags, and a minimum 2 weeks in the jars?


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive done my first harvest doing all the trimming first, I'm gonna give this one a shot with another plant coming up next week. 
I am using the paperbag to dry several smaller buds and clippings that I didn't hang.
I'm thinking paper bags would be the best choice....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 3, 2009)

Paperbag is a good choice for the small buds. Go for it!


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 4, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Paperbag is a good choice for the small buds. Go for it!


Yup it is working VERY well for mine.
I have low humidity so hang dry is too fast for me.


----------



## robtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

i bought my mason jars and they kinda smell weird inside shouldi wash em out


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wash them like you do the dishes and dry them good and all should be fine. What you are probably smelling is the rubber from the seal on the lids. Scrubby dubby time! LOL!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Just wash them like you do the dishes and dry them good and all should be fine. What you are probably smelling is the rubber from the seal on the lids. Scrubby dubby time! LOL!


 and dont wash the rings in a dishwaher, they will rust up fas and the lids rubber seal will warp!!!!

Sorry, made that mistake before and wanted throw it out there...LOL!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Understood. Something I wouldn't think about since I'm the family dshwasher! LOL!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 7, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I've heard good things about this paper bag method, even from growers who had used the old method for many years, and trimming ASAP after harvest or waiting seems to be a matter of personal preference and tolerance for tedious work (trimming after is more work), but it slows the drying process for maximum flavor.
> 
> Since "slow drying" is the key - taking the mold factor into consideration - and time varies depending on the size and density of the bud, and your temperature and humidity, could we nail down a minimum time to dry, before curing?
> 
> ...


Since I didn't get any answers, I've been basically experimenting around with the paper bag method, and in my environment I've found that 3 days line drying, followed by a week in the bags, followed by 2 weeks in the jars works pretty well for average size buds. 

If your humidity is lower, or your buds smaller, you may want to move to the bags sooner. Conversely if you have giant colas and higher than optimal humidity, you may want to line dry for 7 days to be safe. 

Another good indicator is the crispiness of the outside of the bud. Once it feels dry you want to slow down the drying process, and allow the moisture from inside to be redistributed evenly. 

I've also found that the food saver containers work really well, because mold doesn't form easily in a vacuum. I was able to start curring a little early - while the stems are still not crispy, by vacuum sealing the canisters, and opening them twice a day - extending the curing process. 

I don't suppose anyone else uses a food saver for cuing?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

Good info. Thanks for the update. I haven't done paperbags in awhile as a transition. I usually go small-med buds - 3 days hanging and then cut to jars and big buds 5 days hanging and then cut to jars. I do have a gentle breeze on them and my humidity hovers around 50%. Lot of vairable and eventually you get the feel based on your environment but the paperbags allow for a slower and possible better cure.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 17, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Good info. Thanks for the update. I haven't done paperbags in awhile as a transition. I usually go small-med buds - 3 days hanging and then cut to jars and big buds 5 days hanging and then cut to jars. I do have a gentle breeze on them and my humidity hovers around 50%. Lot of vairable and eventually you get the feel based on your environment but the paperbags allow for a slower and possible better cure.


It's been almost 3 weeks and the buds smell and look delicious. A little less sticky and less pungent, but still very dank. 

Question: Is there an easy way to tell when it's no longer necessary to open the jar lids?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

I do a full 30 days cure to avoid any possibility of mold at a later date. Just finished my last cure a couple of days ago. I steal a bud here and there and make sure it crumbles the right way if you know what I mean.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 17, 2009)

just wut i need to kno +rep


----------



## Odis (Sep 17, 2009)

great tread ! I have some questions.. curing my first harvest as well, I could not be more happy for my first harvest ! started with seven diferent stains from clones. I thought for sure that i would kill them all dead dead dead.. to my suprize they all made it and have given me some wounderful buds. everyone of them had there own look and smell during flower as well as color. the only complaint at this point is that after dry/curing for a bit over a week all strains(not all were harvested at same time but withen a week or so of each other) are basicaly the same color. dont get me wrong they look good, but was hoping to really have a varity of colors as well. for exsample i have some blue berry that look really lime green after triming (trimed tightly at harvest) and i like the lime green look of some of the blue berry that i have smoked in the past. Really the best B.B i have smoked was a light lime green color, unreal taste. so far all of my strains are darker green lots of orange hairs but none of them look as if the will lighen in color much from were they are now. with all of them i trimed,hung a day or two, put in paper bags for a few more days and then to jars i have been dumping them out to air for 1-3 hr each day and then back to the jars. is there something that im doing that is giving the buds a darker look. from my estament i say there about a week or so out from the best cure time, before storage. anyone have some input on the effects of good color of your lovely buds?? if i find time ill try and post some pics. if i can fig out how to? HA..

the B.B about 2 weeks before harvest. hope i posted this pic right dont have any pics of the curing bud yet


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

Part of the drying/curing process is distribution and degrading of the clorafil (the green part in plants). Things kind of even out as the cure progresses and I would think by the time you are done they will show color variations.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 19, 2009)

dude thank you!!!! this is one of the most helpful posts out there! +++++rep


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 20, 2009)

great info....+rep




roxistar said:


> Cash cropper? Personal user that wants to show off their harvest? Want your bud to have bag appeal? Then PROPER curing is a must. Along with curing it is also necessary to manicure and dry your buds properly too. Proper manicuring, drying and curing will get you the most out of your weed. Not only does it make the nugs look, taste, and smell better; it makes them more potent.
> 
> Think of this: As a grower you spent months of your time, a good sum of money to grow sinsemilla with great genetics, a high THC content, and a fantastic high and in the end it looks, tastes, and smokes like shit; yeah it's gets you high but don't you want it to LOOK like it will get you high. Remember too that properly dried and cured buds are more potent too. Proper drying and curing is a must if you are looking to cash in. I don't know about you but I won't pay top dollar for something that just looks like uncompressed or unbricked mids, tastes and smells like hay or leaves, and is harsh as hell to smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 5, 2010)

lol no bump.. just commented to scribe


----------



## blower (Oct 6, 2010)

What about curing in turkey oven bag? Then Vaccum sealed bags


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2010)

glass is the best. plastic can make resin stick to it


----------



## shmow52 (Oct 18, 2010)

so after 2 weeks of curing. how often do you need to open up the jars?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

once a week maybe? depends on how dry it is already


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 18, 2010)

*If properly dried, you shouldn't have to open the jars after 2 weeks of curing.*
*Assuming of course that you burped properly during the 1st week in the jars.
Mine have been good for months, until all smoked, after 2 - 3 weeks in the jar.*
*They only get opened when I want some dank.*


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 18, 2010)

once a week to be careful, if you believe them to be dry enough you can close them up to cure.


----------



## Dr.fillDAblunt420 (Jan 27, 2011)

good post.. finally got a good descriptive post for drying/curing +rep


----------



## mustangmaddi (Jan 28, 2011)

randy0025 said:


> yeah me too, also needed somehwere to order auto ak47 lowriders females as well. and i wanted to know if anyone has done it THEMSELFS?
> 
> 
> p.s this is by FAR the BEST post i have Ever seen on here. rollitup.org should have the check in the mail to you by now.... Thanks again


I know you didn't ask me, but I'm offering a review of Nirvana. They are an outstanding source for seeds. Even when they mess up and sell seeds that don't produce as well as expected, they offer you substitutions. Also they are very discreet.

This site really was very helpful to me. I live in one of those 10% humidity states and was wondering if it made sense to drop little hygrometers in your canning jars to check humidity.


----------



## SouthernSmokerUK (May 21, 2011)

28 page [days] later dum dum dum lol
Really enjoyed reading the whole thing props on every1
& really useful, cant believe the thread died out a bit tho?
A little question tho, if i put the buds in a mcd's paper bag and
leave it in my door-less[but dark] wardrobe floor level, will i just need to leave 
the window slighty open for a cool breeze as my room as can get high RH
rather quick if i dont open the window daily! but wont that same cool breeze
dry out the bag rather quick ?

NB: if i leave a dry ass bud on the side, in 30mins or so it feels like moist paper in a high RH room? - but if i leave the window open it stays pretty much dry... so thats
why i also say slightly open.... 
Any help would be super, thanks for asking


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2011)

Used the cut and hang>paper bag>glass mason jar technique. No freezer or refrigeration. 10 months later and buds are still fresh and prime. From cut and hang to final burp took about 8 weeks. First time I did it this way and I doubt I would change methods. Maybe slow down the dry time on the line somewhat if I can.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start to finish how-to on drying and curing! Best I've seen so far, this needs a sticky!


----------



## r1tony (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice post.


----------



## FarmerKT (Sep 16, 2011)

This is one of the best post I've seen so far, I'm actually using this as a tool right now as we speak... +rep from me def!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Apr 29, 2012)

Large cardboard boxes is what they cure in. They still hang dry usually in a barn full of fans. Air moving over the buds is what prevents the hay smell is what ive been told by some large growers.


----------



## grassified (Aug 6, 2012)

roxistar said:


> Curing should be at least 2 weeks. Some strains can take up to 2 months to completely cure.



great guide but... 

This isn't true, it is well known that haze sativas high changes dramatically from 3, to 6, to 9 to even 12 month cure, after that the thc begins to degrade (less potency) but my friend smoked some well kept weed (sativa dom) that was cured for 16 months, he had smoked over a lb of this stuff from fresh buds fast dried, 1 week after drying, after a 2 week cure, 3 month cure 6 month cure 9 and 12, so he knew this stuff.

The most notable change was from 6 months to 12 months, he said the high COMPLETELY changed. At 16 weeks the high changed again, it even tasted better giving a superior smoke, but was not as potent due to THC degradation. 

Although the THC degrades, the plant matter, all the terpenes/plant tissue/essential oils ages like a fine cuban cigar, and taste changes with cure time too for the better or worse, depending on strain.

Keep in mind this was only ONE strain, EVERY strain differs in what happens with different cure time.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for this thread OP. This thread is as helpful and informative, if not moreso than the threads stickied to the top of the sub forum. I have subbed so that I can always view it.


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very informative! 
Thanks.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 18, 2012)

No mention if the fact that curing only happens when the humidity in the jars is over 55%? 

Apparently if your bud is too dry, curing is pointless.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anybody know if it would have any positive impact on the curing process to vacuum seal the jars or just close them as normal?


----------

